# The Jeans-kittens, two weeks old! *pictures*



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Today my ragdoll babies are two weeks old! They are soo adorable, you just wanna eat them right up!

I am now certain about the colors. Norma and Roscoe are seal lynx bicolors, Leola is seal lynx colorpoint and Skyler is a seal bicolor.

Here they are:

*S*Dragonfire Norma*, seal lynx bicolor:









(Look at her little tounge!)


















*S*Dragonfire Leola*, seal lynx colorpoint:



























S*Dragonfire Roscoe, seal lynx bicolor:



























S*Dragonfire Skyler, seal bicolor:



























And here are two adorable pictures, the first with the two bicolor girls, Skyler to the left and Norma to the right:









Roscoe and Skyler. Look at Skyler's mouth, she's sucking at her paw! :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my gosh, they are absolutely gorgeous :heart I want them all, especially Leola


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so adorable, sweet babies!


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Awwww, I'm so in love and that last picture of Skyler is absolutely precious. It's a good thing that you live so far away or I'd be in trouble!  

Carlie


----------

